# Clockworkmod Touch Recovery, is it worth buying?



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been getting annoyed at the sensitivity of CWM Recovery, is it worth buying the touch version?


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

You don't have to buy it if you know how to fastboot flash recovery. The touch recovery is on clockworkmod.com for free. Look in the stickies on how to flash recoveries if you do not know how.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Man I just paid for it a couple of days ago BC my phone makes me flash it from the app to modify my backups. Its always great to support a dev but if moneys tight I would recommend against it. Look for clockwork mod recovery 5.5.0.4 beta five; it doesn't skip, plus you can slide your hand up and down to move the cursor. It also has a battery percentage icon which is handy.

But honestly, I would try twrp. Its awesome and free and works great with the goo.im app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

zookii said:


> You don't have to buy it if you know how to fastboot flash recovery. The touch recovery is on clockworkmod.com for free. Look in the stickies on how to flash recoveries if you do not know how.


I will try this, thanks!


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Man I just paid for it a couple of days ago BC my phone makes me flash it from the app to modify my backups. Its always great to support a dev but if moneys tight I would recommend against it. Look for clockwork mod recovery 5.5.0.4 beta five; it doesn't skip, plus you can slide your hand up and down to move the cursor. It also has a battery percentage icon which is handy.
> 
> But honestly, I would try twrp. Its awesome and free and works great with the goo.im app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I like buying apps when I can, since it's the best way for me to show my appreciation for the work these guys put out for us. And it's usually only a couple bucks.

Sent from my bionic unicorn


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just use team win recovery project. Free and touch enabled. Layout is awesome too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Just use team win recovery project. Free and touch enabled. Layout is awesome too.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


TWRP FTW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> TWRP FTW
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This. Love this recovery. I have used cwm ever since I got an android phone and don't get me wrong, its great. But after trying twrp I'm hooked. And its free also.


----------



## rjcapp (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes unless you are seriously hurting for cash

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't believe all 8 replies above mine did not say "YES, BUY IT"!


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta support what everybody else said...Go to the market and download GOO MANAGER BETA. Click on FLASH ROMS and have it install TWRP for you and you are golden. I've been using CWMR since day one of the OG Droid, but I'm all TWRP all the time now!!


----------



## svfd757 (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought it because it makes selecting what you want to do WAY easier. I hate using the volume rocker to make selections. In my opinion, it was worth it


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I swear i can suggest something and then ten people can suggest it after me. All ten of those people will get a thanks except for me lol. I dunno why it happens all the time. Nice guys finish last







Its okay my thanks meter is prolly shitty anyways

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

twrp all the way. anyways cwm creator kushik dutta is banking anyways so support the new guys that actually provide help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

throwbot said:


> I swear i can suggest something and then ten people can suggest it after me. All ten of those people will get a thanks except for me lol. I dunno why it happens all the time. Nice guys finish last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy now?


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

sandfreak said:


> Happy now?


Pity thanks FTW!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

CWM isn't very good. Just because something is popular doesn't mean it's good. TWRP has more features and makes backups & restores much, much faster.

4ext Recovery was available for my HTC Sensation and I believe it's being ported to GNexus, it's even better than TWRP imo


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Michealtbh said:


> CWM isn't very good. Just because something is popular doesn't mean it's good. TWRP has more features and makes backups & restores much, much faster.
> 
> 4ext Recovery was available for my HTC Sensation and I believe it's being ported to GNexus, it's even better than TWRP imo


Ya 4ext recovery is pretty bad ass last I checked it was reaching beta testing but its been about a month since I've heard anything new

Sent from my Maguro


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Syndicate0017 said:


> Pity thanks FTW!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Haha!! Woooohoooo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

Michealtbh said:


> CWM isn't very good. Just because something is popular doesn't mean it's good. TWRP has more features and makes backups & restores much, much faster.
> 
> 4ext Recovery was available for my HTC Sensation and I believe it's being ported to GNexus, it's even better than TWRP imo


Very good is a definition of ones opinion. Does CWM backup/restore? Yes. Does it have touch? Yes. Does it work period? Yes. I personally do not need themes/features/blah/blah/blah in my recovery since I'm in it maybe once every few days and letting it sit there and do its job. TWRP might suit others needs but simply put they both work but one has a plethora of features. CWM has always done what I needed and in a timely manner to me.

Some people think those plethora of features are useless while others don't. Same argument goes with CM9 vs AOKP. Please do not take that as I'm trying to start another CM9 vs AOKP debate but the similarities in this argument are the same.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

TWRP TWRP TWRP TWRP TWRP!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

zookii said:


> Very good is a definition of ones opinion. Does CWM backup/restore? Yes. Does it have touch? Yes. Does it work period? Yes. I personally do not need themes/features/blah/blah/blah in my recovery since I'm in it maybe once every few days and letting it sit there and do its job. TWRP might suit others needs but simply put they both work but one has a plethora of features. CWM has always done what I needed and in a timely manner to me.
> 
> Some people think those plethora of features are useless while others don't. Same argument goes with CM9 vs AOKP. Please do not take that as I'm trying to start another CM9 vs AOKP debate but the similarities in this argument are the same.


TWRP's main advantage for me is speed. CWM takes around 10-15 minutes to make a backup, TWRP takes <3. I do a lot of flashing so this is a big deal for me. But if you don't mind waiting then yeah, CWM works just fine


----------



## _atlien_ (Jan 8, 2012)

I use TWRP but I recommend EVERYONE buy the CWM Touch because this dev alone has done more for Android than everyone involved with TWRP. And this is coming from someone who uses and recommends TWRP cuz it's a great product. But I gotta keep it real here. Koush deserves it for the work he has done benefiting the entire Android ecosystem.


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it depends on your flashing habits. I use clockwork touch as of now because TWRP game "me" problems with jellybean roms. However this isn't the case with everyone. If you are solely using ICS for now, twrp allows for multiple installs in one session. I feel you can't go wrong with either. All things considered, I don't have buyers remorse on clockwork touch!


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

Michealtbh said:


> TWRP's main advantage for me is speed. CWM takes around 10-15 minutes to make a backup, TWRP takes <3. I do a lot of flashing so this is a big deal for me. But if you don't mind waiting then yeah, CWM works just fine


I've never timed my backup or restores. If speed is important then by all means use what is faster! I assume TWRP works just fine and I know from my experience of CWM on 4 devices that it has worked fine for me. Everyone has their own opinion of things. I do like how TWRP looks but like I said I'm in recovery very little so the looks of it mean absolutely nothing to me. Typically when I'm in recovery I'm flashing the latest build of CM9 I compiled and I don't make a backup. I might backup once every 5 or so flashes. So I'm in recovery for probably less than 5 mins max if even that long.

But like I said, TWRP works fine and may be fast but CWM works just fine too.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

CWM = TWRP

TWRP can que files and flash them in order, be themed, and is faster.

But they both will do what you want them to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

zookii said:


> Very good is a definition of ones opinion. Does CWM backup/restore? Yes. Does it have touch? Yes. Does it work period? Yes. I personally do not need themes/features/blah/blah/blah in my recovery since I'm in it maybe once every few days and letting it sit there and do its job. TWRP might suit others needs but simply put they both work but one has a plethora of features. CWM has always done what I needed and in a timely manner to me.
> 
> Some people think those plethora of features are useless while others don't. Same argument goes with CM9 vs AOKP. Please do not take that as I'm trying to start another CM9 vs AOKP debate but the similarities in this argument are the same.


CWM doesn't work all the time tho at least the touch version. I have had errors pop up when flashing using the touch cwm but then switch to twrp and bingo golden

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zookii (Jun 24, 2011)

bryantjopplin said:


> CWM doesn't work all the time tho at least the touch version. I have had errors pop up when flashing using the touch cwm but then switch to twrp and bingo golden
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I never once have had any errors with CWM non-touch or touch. It works flawless every time for me. I'd go to say the zip you were flashing probably had issues with CWM, ie not set to use it properly or something, and was not really an issue with CWM itself.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

throwbot said:


> I swear i can suggest something and then ten people can suggest it after me. All ten of those people will get a thanks except for me lol. I dunno why it happens all the time. Nice guys finish last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REPORTED


----------

